# How long does it take for a beetle to die? Residual movement?



## Trailblazr80 (Mar 29, 2014)

I think one of my blue death feigning beetles is dying. For several days now, it's been laying around, barely moving, not eating, and started laying on its side a couple days ago. Now it's laying straight on its back, all legs sticking up in the air... yet this whole time, its antennae quiver and its legs move. Is this residual movement?  How long does it take for beetles to finally expire when they're on their way out? I've noticed this with a giant stag beetle at the museum, and some other darklings I've had.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 29, 2014)

trailblazr80 said:


> I think one of my blue death feigning beetles is dying. For several days now, it's been laying around, barely moving, not eating, and started laying on its side a couple days ago. Now it's laying straight on its back, all legs sticking up in the air... yet this whole time, its antennae quiver and its legs move. Is this residual movement?  How long does it take for beetles to finally expire when they're on their way out? I've noticed this with a giant stag beetle at the museum, and some other darklings I've had.


I have noticed this with this species. Sometimes they do this and die after a day and in a few cases they die after 2 days. I have tried intervening (e.g., ICU) and it has never helped. Mine turn black when they die and the other beetles do not eat them.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 29, 2014)

What do they eat? If its fruit try feeding fruit baby food, put a little on a toothpick and smear on its mouth, see if it eats mabye with feedings it might bounce back. You can mash cat kibble with a bit of water to make it a paste they eat that too, protein and fruit are good.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm gonna go with old age, or disease.  I didnt know these turned black upon death, that's interesting.


  I always assumed they had like a powedery coating, or something like that.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 30, 2014)

For what it is worth, the beetles here in Thailand. Palm beetles, bamboo beetles, those big snorkers with two or three horns on the males. They love sugar cane and will much cambium layer of several kinds of stalks. 
As for life span, the beetles are all dying. They are kept here as pets, commonly sold with a string around the waist, the other end attached to a 1 foot stalk of sugar cane. The males are often used to stage fights like cock fights. Anyway. Once they show up. First, they are all photophobic. In the light they are mostly in a stupor. At night they come out of it and eat. (Males will fight anytime). 
The females last about 3 to 4 weeks. The males usually around 3 weeks. When they don't try to fly at night they are dying. That phase lasts one to two weeks. They will stop eating shortly after refusing to fly. The death phase often lasts about a week where they move less and less, first dragging a limb or two then only a couple of legs work then twitches and gone. It's easier to consider them like mayflies. The mature animal only exists to mate, males are completely expendable and females only live long enough to dig and lay eggs.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 30, 2014)

bugmankeith said:


> What do they eat? If its fruit try feeding fruit baby food, put a little on a toothpick and smear on its mouth, see if it eats mabye with feedings it might bounce back. You can mash cat kibble with a bit of water to make it a paste they eat that too, protein and fruit are good.


Yes, I have tried that. They do not seem interested in food. I have always assumed mine are dying because they have reached the end of their life span as Smokehound has said.


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just find it interesting that some experience that residual movement for so long. This last beetle was kicking for about 6 days even lying on its side. Antennae quivering as well.

---------- Post added 03-30-2014 at 11:23 PM ----------

Smokehound, I'm still learning when it comes to disease. What kind of diseases are common for some of these native U.S. beetles?





Smokehound714 said:


> I'm gonna go with old age, or disease.  I didnt know these turned black upon death, that's interesting.
> 
> 
> I always assumed they had like a powedery coating, or something like that.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 31, 2014)

A blue beetle? 6 days?!?! i have not experienced that with this species. Do you have pics of your enclosure? Are they kept at high humidity? What are you feeding them? What is their water source? : )


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, very slight movement for days. I can upload pics later, but it's mainly a mix of sand/coconut substrate, mostly sand, and humidity is very low. I give them fish flakes, oats, wheat bran, apple, cucumber, carrots, moistened dog and cat food, and just recently pre-killed canned crickets (moisture packed). Additional water sources- a light spray in the corner that has more coconut substrate maybe twice a week. HOWEVER, when the beetle started showing signs, it was just a couple of days after buying them, and I was experimenting with the sand/coconut mix, and it was very humid initially (the sand was moisture packed and took forever to dry). Not sure if that was the problem or not. I had them in a 2.5 gallon tank. Now I have the remaining ones in a 5.5 tank (I'll be getting more) with a 15 watt heat lamp and they seem to be doing great.   





MrCrackerpants said:


> A blue beetle? 6 days?!?! I have not experienced that with this species. Do you have pics of your enclosure? Are they kept at high humidity? What are you feeding them? What is their water source? : )


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the added info. Hummmm...maybe the high humidity killed it? Sorry for your loss. They are REALLY cool beetles. I have had some of mine for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, these guys dont tolerate excessive humidity.  They can be prone to mycosis like scorpions from arid regions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 1, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Yeah, these guys dont tolerate excessive humidity.  They can be prone to mycosis like scorpions from arid regions.


Yes, good point.


----------

